# Drive times...



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, yesterday we found out just where my husband will be working. In the Monsanto area of Lisbon(can't quite remember the correct name- Parque National de Monsanto?). My daughter and eventually, son, will be going to school in Linho. So, the question I have is- where to live that's somewhat in the middle? I think I'd still prefer to live near the beach(I'm from California and I miss it!), but that's not a strict requirement. 

I don't know- any advice? What is the commute time from, say Cascais, or Oeiras to Lisbon? Or from those places up to Linho? Is there a better area to live? I have plenty of time to figure this out, but I'm curious. 

I so wish we could visit before we move!  

Thanks!
Erin


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

All that area around Monsanto has many highways that connect the outskirts of Lisbon to the city itself, so is prone to traffic jams big time, namely in the rush hours. Where to live will depend if you have to commute to where at which time, schooling, your tastes etc. If you husband has got to work in the Monsanto area, I would think that living in the city would be a good bet, since he would travel against the main traffic flow which is from the outskirts to Lisbon in the morning and the contrary in the evening.


----------



## bovespa (Jan 31, 2010)

thepilotswife said:


> Well, yesterday we found out just where my husband will be working. In the Monsanto area of Lisbon(can't quite remember the correct name- Parque National de Monsanto?). My daughter and eventually, son, will be going to school in Linho. So, the question I have is- where to live that's somewhat in the middle? I think I'd still prefer to live near the beach(I'm from California and I miss it!), but that's not a strict requirement.
> 
> I don't know- any advice? What is the commute time from, say Cascais, or Oeiras to Lisbon? Or from those places up to Linho? Is there a better area to live? I have plenty of time to figure this out, but I'm curious.
> 
> ...


I moved from San Diego to Lisbon last year, I hope you and your family will enjoy Portugal. The trafic from Cascais to the school or to the Parque Florestal de Monsato is very bad. Cascais is more family oriented than Lisbon. 

James


----------



## thepilotswife (Nov 22, 2009)

bovespa said:


> I moved from San Diego to Lisbon last year, I hope you and your family will enjoy Portugal. The trafic from Cascais to the school or to the Parque Florestal de Monsato is very bad. Cascais is more family oriented than Lisbon.
> 
> James


Ah, yes. That is what I expected. We are extremely fortunate now, as we basically have no commute. I am able to walk the kids to their schools and my husband has a 10 minute drive to work. However, I think "family friendly" is the key in your reply, as that is what we are looking for. 

San Diego... wow, I miss that place! How are you enjoying Lisbon so far?


----------



## bovespa (Jan 31, 2010)

thepilotswife said:


> Ah, yes. That is what I expected. We are extremely fortunate now, as we basically have no commute. I am able to walk the kids to their schools and my husband has a 10 minute drive to work. However, I think "family friendly" is the key in your reply, as that is what we are looking for.
> 
> San Diego... wow, I miss that place! How are you enjoying Lisbon so far?



I miss San Diego and the perfect weather all year around.

Lisbon is complete different from San Diego, it is a very busy city day and night. The people here are very friendly and fun, this is what I enjoy the most about Lisbon. Working here is little bit hard, is not like back in the State. I did bring with me a Vonage phone with San Diego´s number, this way I can talk to all my friend back home.


James


----------



## casarelax (Feb 2, 2010)

*Cascais*

I'm sure you would love living in Cascais., I have Californian friends & business colleagues and they love Cascais. It's a surprise first time they visit, they say it's unexpected, never quite sure what they imagine it will be like, some say they think of Portugal & Spain as the same and you know this is completely wrong, they are such uniquely different countries. Cascais still has a village feel but has a big ex-pat population, lots of Americans, Brits, South Africans. We have a property outside Cascais and try to be there as much as poss and one day hope to re-locate for most of the year. It's very cosmopolitan, English is spoken everywhere although they love you speaking a little Portuguese. The beaches are wonderful, Guincho beach 10 mins drive from Cascais is one of best surfing beaches in Europe and very cool beach life for the kids in summer. The light in this area is amazing and is much clearer and smog free, not hazy like CA often is. Cascais is half-hour commute into Lisbon, the little train takes you all the way in, 20 minute service. Car is fine too but the highway does get congested at commute time and the Portuguese are crazy drivers. Take a look on Google Earth you get a great perspective of the town. I could go on for hours, we love it there. Good luck!






thepilotswife said:


> Well, yesterday we found out just where my husband will be working. In the Monsanto area of Lisbon(can't quite remember the correct name- Parque National de Monsanto?). My daughter and eventually, son, will be going to school in Linho. So, the question I have is- where to live that's somewhat in the middle? I think I'd still prefer to live near the beach(I'm from California and I miss it!), but that's not a strict requirement.
> 
> I don't know- any advice? What is the commute time from, say Cascais, or Oeiras to Lisbon? Or from those places up to Linho? Is there a better area to live? I have plenty of time to figure this out, but I'm curious.
> 
> ...


----------

